# Landlord Reference Letter For Spouse Visa



## austinmartin (Oct 7, 2013)

My wife and I are in the process of applying for a partner visa to the UK. I am a UK citizen and she is American. I am currently renting a one-bedroom flat and I am the only tenant. I have a copy of my lease agreement and I plan on requesting a letter from my landlord stating that she will allow my wife to live in the flat.

I would appreciate any suggestions as to whether this is sufficient or for other documents I should submit as proof of accomodation. In addition, can anyone advise on what precisely the letter from my landlord should include?

Thanks!


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You also need a council tax bill and a property inspection would be useful as well.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You'll need a copy of your lease as well as a council tax bill and a letter from your landlord. The letter should simply acknowledge that he gives his permission for her to live there.

A property inspection report is unnecessary as you are the sole tenant. Property inspections are recommended when living in a flat share or with relatives to prove there will be no overcrowding.


----------



## austinmartin (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you for your response. That is in line with my thinking and very helfpul.


----------

